# Pics of Spring ornamentals!



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine are starting to come on strong! 
Thought this would be a cool tread!













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice...yours are ahead of mine.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Lark, can you give me some names of those you have planted? Really nice! I like that red one!!'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You cats orta have some happy hummingbirds.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

At

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got some marigolds in the garden will that count. I only grow stuff I can eat. Take that back I have some cactus growing.
Those are pretty & I bet the hummers love it. Good job.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

And a few more.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Lark, can you give me some names of those you have planted? Really nice! I like that red one!!'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I missed your question Mikeyhunts. That red one is a Cannas...very easy to grow. Below is the yellow one...there is also an orange one that I would like to have but don't.

We have tons of Indian blankets this year. These are one of the easiest to grow. They reseed every year and just pick a few seeds and throw them out if you want them in an area. I have them growing across the road by the mailboxes and they make a nice setting as well as eliminate the need for mowing there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The rose of Sharon are really nice this year...seems like a lot of flowers benefited from the hard winter here.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Flowers*

I took these pictures on Mothers Day. They are starting to go to seed now and my giant sunflowers are just opening up. Mostly zinnias and marigolds with a few sea shells and bachelor buttons. I will get a picture of the sunflowers when some more open up. Nice pics from the rest of the gardeners too.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Sunflowers*

My first time for these. The package said giants, some are six feet tall or better. I saw some sap oozing out of one of the blooms and a worm had bored into it's underside but the sap was so sticky it apparently killed the worm. I guess they have their own defense mechanism. Thought I would share while they are pretty.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Those are cool Wado!
You just planting those from seed each sprint?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I bought the seeds at the grocery store that were on a display. I think every one sprouted. The zinnias as well but that is my second year for them and they come back thick.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

They are busting open now.


----------

